# "Shocking" Shipment From England



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

On my recent visit to England I was at the Electric Watch Hospital in beautiful Brighton. I left these patients, which were returned in the post to me today.














































The first watch is a Hamilton Electric Clearview (front and back).

The second is a Timex Dorado.

The third is a Hamlton Electric "Armco".

I was particularly pleased to get the Dorado. There is one for sale right now on eBay and I was having a discussion with the seller about value. His notion of value had a lot to do with its scrap value! I am looking forward to the price of gold collapsing (which is inevitable - just a question of when). There seem to be a lot of movements from gold watches for sale on eBay right now, sold by butchers scraping our horological history. Enough ranting about scrappers. The Dorado is a lovely understated watch, and is quite large (35mm) by standards of the day. It is the only Timex I own (other than an unemployed Timex Ironman), and I expect it will be a keeper.

A question for Paul or Bill. When the rear crown is pulled out does it stop the electric connection and preserve battery life like the Hamilton?

Thanks again, Paul, for your hospital(ity).


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well done Hawkey and what a nice trio... I particularly like the Clearview, is it steel with a gold bezel ?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> A question for Paul or Bill. When the rear crown is pulled out does it stop the electric connection and preserve battery life like the Hamilton?


Yes, it locks the balance in a position where the contact does not touch the pin on the balance...so current does not flow.



jasonm said:


> is it steel with a gold bezel ?


Yes.

All three look a lot better in the flesh...particularly the Dorado. :thumbsup:


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Paul, does pulling the crown to save cell life apply to all electric watches. I have an Avia and a Timex?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

streety said:


> Paul, does pulling the crown to save cell life apply to all electric watches. I have an Avia and a Timex?


No it doesn't. What movements are in your two? :huh:


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

These are three beauties! :notworthy:

I don't know which I could choose as the better one... :drool:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Vaurien said:


> These are three beauties! :notworthy:
> 
> I don't know which I could choose as the better one... :drool:


Well certainly the Clearview is easily the most valuable, but I am taken by the Dorado right now. A very elegant understated watch.


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> streety said:
> 
> 
> > Paul, does pulling the crown to save cell life apply to all electric watches. I have an Avia and a Timex?
> ...


Sorry for the delay Paul (have been away)

The Timex electric movement is ELECTRONIC 229. The Avia ia a FONTRONIC ESA 9200.

Any advice would be welcome. Ta


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> On my recent visit to England I was at the Electric Watch Hospital in beautiful Brighton. I left these patients, which were returned in the post to me today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Clearview looks really good as does your Dorado. Does anybody (Bill) know the production numbers of the Dorado?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

For most on the Ticka Timex forum, the Dorado is a grail watch - prices are climbing all the time, and now at the point where even if the gold price drops, I doubt if the price of a good Dorado will necessarily follow suit.









Lovely understated piece, and probably becoming too well known amongst afficionados for us to "find" one in a junk box - because it's "only a Timex" :yes:

Bill has quoted production dates for the Dorado on the Timex forum, dunno' about production numbers though. Trouble is the Ticka forum is a threaded one and it's not easy to find an older post.

Health to wear and E N J O Y! :man_in_love:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

A query on the Ticka forum threw up this:-

"I've got some info on the Dorado, I'm not sure about productin numbers but they were produced in 1966, 67 and 68. Catalog # 9064 with a 84 movement."

and thanks to Mark who provided this info :yes: HTH a bit :lol:


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Nice trio of watches. :thumbsup:

My Railroad Special says hello - must be your Clearview's brother as it looks almost identical except for the case detail and writing on the dial. Both former students of the Brighton Academy and lovely pieces of watch history. 

Hamilton RR50 Special










Edit: I should add the RR50 has a regular metal back unlike the Clearview's glass back.

.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

That Hamilton's lovely, along with the other watches, if only i could find my missing Euro millions ticket..... :sadwalk:


----------

